# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Sora - noire et blanche de 3 mois, mignonne, veut un copain chat - IDF

## Anaïs

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Sora
*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 Contacter directement les coordonnées, je ne fais que transmettre

Association Felis'City

⚠️⚠️⚠️ ADOPTION UNIQUEMENT CHEZ DES PERSONNES AYANT DÉJÀ UN AUTRE CHAT⚠️⚠️⚠️

Sora, 3 mois (née 01/03/20) cherche adoptants en IDF

Sora aurait pu très mal finir. Cette petite chatonne de 3 mois est née chez des gens qui font reproduire leurs chats à tout va et laissent les chatons devant leur fenêtre, dans un carton, à la merci du premier venu ! Quand nous sommes intervenus, il ne restait plus qu'elle. Maintenant qu'elle est en sécurité, déparasitée, choyée et bien nourrie, la petite Sora vit sa vie de bébé chat à fond. Elle joue, elle profite des câlins... Comme tout chaton, elle mordille un peu, oublie parfois de rentrer ses griffes, et réclame des parties de jeux aux chats de sa FA, même si eux, préféreraient parfois dormir. Bref, elle aime jouer, et a besoin d'un autre chat à ses cotés pour parfaire son éducation. Voilà pourquoi nous lui cherchons une famille ayant déjà un chat. Si c'est votre cas, et qu'elle vous fait craquer, n'hésitez pas à remplir un formulaire à son nom. Si les conditions d'accueil que vous proposez correspondent à ses besoins, vous pourrez la rencontrer dans sa famille d'accueil...

Pucée, vaccinée TCL, déparasitée

Frais dadoption : 130

Visible à Paris 20eme

Formulaire dadoption en PJ sur cette page: http://associationfeliscity.e-monsite.com/pages/nos-chats-a-l-adoption.html



https://www.facebook.com/Association...type=3&theater

----------


## doriant

Sora réservée  :Smile:

----------


## sundae

Quelle jolie frimousse  ::

----------

